# Books on moving to the US



## ceri55 (Apr 24, 2009)

Hi there, 

I'm new to the forum and I must say it's great the ammount of information that's on here! So helpful!  I'm doing my PhD here in the UK at the moment, but I'm very keen to go to the States to do a post doc after. I was wondering does anyone know of some good books on moving to the US - I'm not too bothered about the visa info, but things like rentals, cost of living, bank accounts, national holidays, culture etc etc. I am particularly looking at working at The University Of The Pacific, CA. Any advice would be much appreciated. 

Thanks!

Ceri


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

One book I can recommend on the subject (in part because I had a hand in one of the recent revisions) is Survival Books Living and Working in America. Books: jobs abroad, work abroad, property abroad.

Lots of detailed information on the sorts of topics you're looking for.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## expatconnector (May 3, 2009)

Hi - for the culture bit, I know there is a series of books called "Culture Shock" that might be of help. Also, like any country, though some things are deemed "American Culture" - there is definitely a cultural gap between California and other places in the USA. So, I suggest you also look at books about California. Even travel guides or magazines may have sections that could help you get a glimpse.

Heather


----------



## mljcbsn (May 5, 2009)

Who wrote the book "Culture Shock"?


----------

